# Huge blasts rock Lahore



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

*Blast rocks Lahore killing scores*

Pakistan's Lahore has been rocked by a powerful bomb blast, yet again. At least 30 people are reported killed and 150 wounded when a massive blast shook the Civil Lines area of Lahore. The blast occurred in 15 Building adjacent to CCPO office, where the additional inspector general of police sits. Gunshots were also heard in the area after the explosion that shattered the windowpanes of nearby buildings and destroyed many vehicles.

*www.indiatimes.com/photostory/4583269.cms
*www.voanews.com/english/2009-05-27-voa6.cfm
*www.reuters.com/article/featuredCrisis/idUSISL356265


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 27, 2009)

Pakistan has gone to dogs!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 27, 2009)

work of cia or isi

may be--recent aid of usa to pak means this ...they creating terror to corrupt porkis  n hav a support of porks to control india in future in case it looses afghan in fear of russia...


----------



## Coool (May 27, 2009)




----------



## pr.itdude (May 27, 2009)

ye to hona hi tha........aur aisa to hota hi rahega...!!!
_jo boya hai vahi to katna padega_ 
but this is all  bullsh1t........nothing gonna change there in pak.......
and the act of paki gov to destroy talibanis is also fake.......so that they can show the world that they r treating with them badly and can raise more funds from US and others.......!!!


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

Telibunnies celebrating 31st anniversary with ISI (father of Telibunnies).


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ye to hona hi tha........aur aisa to hota hi rahega...!!!
> _jo boya hai vahi to katna padega_
> but this is all  bullsh1t........nothing gonna change there in pak.......
> and the act of paki gov to destroy talibanis is also fake.......so that they can show the world that they r treating with them badly and can raise more funds from US and others.......!!!



Right 

US should stop supporting Pak. Obama is happy to give 1.5 billion dollars/year tp Pakis. Guess where they will use it ? Funding terrorism and Jeehardis.


----------



## confused (May 27, 2009)

^^ahem.
if US doesnt involve itself in pak issues, and keep putting some pressure on it, i am sure nukes will endup in wrong hands.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 27, 2009)

Now they'll blame RAW !

Anyway, they're getting a taste of their own medicine. Serves them right!


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

confused said:


> ^^ahem.
> if US doesnt involve itself in pak issues, and keep putting some pressure on it, i am sure nukes will endup in wrong hands.



I mean financial support. And the more they involve the more they will be blamed for killing innocent people. 

Just make sure to protect Nuclear weapons or if possible relocate them to another country. Pakistan is not worthy of Nuclear weapons.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

In fact this is the perfect scenario for Momma and instability is key strategic point for a US base in Pakistan.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> In fact this is the perfect scenario for Momma and instability is key strategic point for a US base in Pakistan.



US already has bases in Pakistan, its not a new thing.  Pakistan is responsible for its own predicament.

An unstable pakistan is now what US doesnt want, US has tried to stabilize and given aid to pakistan on many occasions for its own interest. Why Pakistan was able to develop Nuclear Weapons without any notification from US until so late?

What do you think why Nixon tried to help Pakistan during 1971 genocide by sending Nuclear vessel USS Enterprise to Bay of Bengal ?

I guess you read this to judge the situation better:

*www.pbs.org/now/transcript/transcript_hersh.html


And tell me if you think Pakistan is innocent in the matter.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^When did i say Pakistan is innocent?  Itna dimaag toh mere paas hai bhai ichi 
The point i was making is US is giving aid to Pak without any accountability. I am sure they would find improper book keeping if audited properly   But then creating a fear psychosis helps US and its polcies.

PS: I have seen enough of hypocrisy from Momma to trust anything what she says. Afghanistan, Iraq, Palestine.........still no action against US by UN? not even a wrap of the knuckles.

Just tell how many of people outside Pakistan know crystal clear who is fighting whom? New versions of the same stories have been shown like saas-bahu serials and they want everyone to believe their version. 
I have seen enough circus drama enacted by our Media with just concluded National Election with rotten eggs and fish ontheir political pundits' faces 
I just woke up and read some headlines, have a hearty kaugh and go to my work.

I will die when my time is over. So dont worry guys.......do the work in hand and stop taking tensions with this craps.
I am sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## yogisworld (May 27, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ye to hona hi tha........aur aisa to hota hi rahega...!!!
> _jo boya hai vahi to katna padega_
> but this is all bullsh1t........nothing gonna change there in pak.......
> and the act of paki gov to destroy talibanis is also fake.......so that they can show the world that they r treating with them badly and can raise more funds from US and others.......!!!


 
agreed

that day i got this sms from my friend
Next year IPL to be played in pakistan  .facalities offered by pak govt:-security by Al-Quieda & taliban .cheer leaders dance in burkha.bomb after ever sixer.

 bomb lagane ka talent groom kar rahe hai


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^^Plz tie those bombs around Lalit Modi     for serious loss of man-hours in office.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^When did i say Pakistan is innocent?  Itna dimaag toh mere paas hai bhai ichi
> The point i was making is US is giving aid to Pak without any accountability. I am sure they would find improper book keeping if audited properly   But then creating a fear psychosis helps US and its polcies.
> 
> PS: I have seen enough of hypocrisy from Momma to trust anything what she says. Afghanistan, Iraq, Palestine.........still no action against US by UN? not even a wrap of the knuckles.
> ...



Pakistan's nuclear assets are sort of black mail to get funds from US 

PS: I think UN will fall just like league of nations, sooner or later. All it can do is to send a letter with condemning acts. 

Indian news channels are anything but news. Kuch bhi dikhate rahte hai. Same is true for other countries news channel


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

News Channel should be called Loose Channels  and yah UN has been a mute spectator all along.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 28, 2009)

UN........lol..


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2009)

Some pics after the blast:
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45828000/jpg/_45828448_007393424-1.jpg
A car bomb has caused devastation at police headquarters in the Pakistani city of Lahore.


*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45828000/jpg/_45828434_007393369-1.jpg
The bomb, which left a large crater, completely destroyed the emergency response building, killing at least 23 people.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45832000/jpg/_45832271_-13.jpg
Relatives worried about the fate of their loved ones rushed to the scene.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45828000/jpg/_45828512_007393417-1.jpg
Rescuers sifted through the rubble looking for survivors.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45830000/jpg/_45830658_007393376-1.jpg
Rescuers were able to drag out survivors, including semi-conscious policemen in blood-stained uniforms.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45830000/jpg/_45830585_007393374-1.jpg
Security forces sealed off the area after the attack, with witnesses saying they could still hear shooting about 20 minutes after the blast.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45830000/jpg/_45830617_007393368-1.jpg
As police secured the area, the interior ministry said the attack appeared to be the work of Taliban insurgents who are fighting troops in the country's North Western Frontier Province.


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

Some more drops into the ocean!!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

Gosh this is horrific, even though it's in pak, but it is!


----------

